# Dwarf Baby Tears turning yellow?



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

I recently got a big glob of dwarf baby tears on a rock...i took off the rock and attached it to a piece of driftwood that has its branch elevated near the top of the tank

Its starting to turn yellow/dying out...i tied it down to the driftwood via netting i can see it growing past the netting and sometimes pearling o2, its like some parts are growing some parts are yellowing...

any suggestions?

currently running 225 watts in a 50 gallon tall tank co2 injected at optimum level (according to the liquid indicator thing) dosed with K2so4, KNO3, CANO3, CSM+B

nitrate levels are around 20-30ppm.

lightly planted with other plants

picture here has the dwarf baby tears attached to rock before i pulled it off


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc414/ryubui/My Personal Tanks/?action=view&current=DSC01626.jpg

i can never get the image thing to work so im just gona post a direct link


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like you have everything right. Maybe it's just acclimating to your tank. If you see new growth you just need to give it some time.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

usually with yellowing, it means iron deficiency (i think, been away for while  ). if that's good, i'm going to guess the shock from being removed from the rock where it had probably rooted nicely, to it's new location. and also being too close to the lights.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

@ freydo i was thinking the same with the iron deficiency..as for the rock when i removed it it was very fairly easy to do so...it seems like the bottom of it was all brown and didnt see much roots being attached to the rock...however let me dose with more iron...i guess csm+b isnt enough  and yes i do see new growth..i just hope new growth out grows the ugly yellow


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

heres a vid guys took it today...its not realy clear but atleast gives an idea of what it looks like 

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc414/ryubui/?action=view&current=MOV01705-1.mp4&newest=1


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

seems like the baby tears were slowly dying out...i did a 50% water change and redosed the tank and they started pearling again...

o.o something must be wrong with my water quality...this sucks -_-

Dosing 1 tsp of K2so4, .5 tsp of CaNo3, .5 tsp of Csm+B, 20ppm of Nitrates via flourish nitrogen.

anyone know where i can pick up some kh2so4? let me try the forums.

aquariumfertilizer.com doesnt seem to hold that product


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you see pearling right after the water change, that does not necessarily mean that the pearling is because of the plants getting nutrients they needed. If the new water has not been allowed to stand for a day or so with the surface in contact with the air, it will be supersaturated with gasses that it acquired while under pressure in your pipes. When it comes out of the pipes and is exposed to normal atmospheric pressure, a lot of that gas (mostly nitrogen, some oxygen) comes out of solution and bubbles form. It looks like the plants are pearling more, but they are not.

Also, your tank looks very much newly planted. The HC is only beginning to recover from being moved. Give it a month or so before you come to conclusions about whether or not it is nutrient deficient. HC is ordinarily used to having its roots in substrate and it is not as suited to attaching its roots to rocks as is, for example, Anubias or moss. If you can grow it as a floating plant, you can probably grow it tied to an object. Keep your iron levels up. Plants that normally get their iron from their roots in substrate need higher levels of iron if they are floating than plants that normally do not have their roots in substrate.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

AheartlessFish said:


> anyone know where i can pick up some kh2so4? let me try the forums.
> 
> aquariumfertilizer.com doesnt seem to hold that product


I think they actually DO carry it, they just have it mislabeled for the past year or so now.

I have kh2so4, but they call it the wrong thing on the bag. Wish I could be more specific, but I'm at work right now and can't get the bag. Calling them would probably be best.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

o sweet thanks ill do that


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

they carry kh2po4


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Did you buy it in a store grown on a rock?

If it came from a store, it came from Florida Aquatic Nurseries and was grown emersed, in which case the emersed leaves are dying off and will be replaced by new submersed growth.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

MPK ordered along with some KNO3

Yea the bundle of baby tears is definitely dying slowly...but there are tiny size baby tears still growing on the same batch....its pearling alot...

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc414/ryubui/?action=view&current=DSC01764.jpg&newest=1

i decided to move the co2 injection from out of the sump pump intake and putting it into a powerhead/gravel suction attachment i made

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums...ks/?action=view&current=DSC01759.jpg&newest=1

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums...ks/?action=view&current=DSC01759.jpg&newest=1

the problem now is massive amounts of co2 micro bubbles floating all over the tank  any suggestions to clear this out?

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums...ks/?action=view&current=DSC01761.jpg&newest=1

my azoo co2 indicator says a puke green color...gona try to inject more co2 in the tank...increased to 3-4 bps

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums...ks/?action=view&current=DSC01763.jpg&newest=1

Once again sorry for all of the links dont know how to work this img thing...

heres a pic of a plant 

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums...ks/?action=view&current=DSC01762.jpg&newest=1


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

oh and yes it came on what looks like black piece of lava rock...welps lets just hope these new babies keep growing 

i find that there are anoying green spots of algae on the glass, i read that this is due to a Phosphate deficiency? some claimed that when they increased the phosphates the green spotted algae disappear, is this true?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, increasing phosphates can cause green spots on glass to disappear. Do you know most of your links don't work? 

Your CO2 system sounds like misting. The bubbles are what supplies the CO2. There is not way around it if you are misting. You can use a diffuser and release it slowly enough to dissolve it into the water. The more CO2 you have going into the tank the better the diffuser needs to be. 

Good luck.


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey there, what's the conclusion with your micro baby tears?


----------

